# Favorite MAC Coral lipstick?



## thelilprincess (Jun 20, 2007)

since summer is coming up, i'm looking to get a coral lipstick and wondered what everyone's favorite coral l/s is.  (i saw lil sizzler lipgelee and love it!  but i want to find pretty coral l/s)

i tried on Ramblin' Rose (pinky coral) but not sure since it's a frost.  
Overrich didn't look too good alone (great with lil sizzler over it though)

(so many of you recommended Hug Me as a neutral pink, and it turned out to be a good color for me, so i'm hoping your favorite coral might work for me to.)  


what's your favorite coral lipstick?  can you also list your foundation/powder color, too?  (i'm C4 and NC300)


----------



## Janice (Jun 20, 2007)

OMG coral's are my weakness, and honestly MAC seems only to release them in LE collections. So the only recc's I personally have for you are LE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My absolute FAVORITE coral MAC LS is Gigglefest which is a lighter coral and very frosty. A close second is La Mode, a medium coral just a little frosty and I think would work really well with your coloring. My last recc is Monarch, which is a deeper coral than all the rest and more pink based than the two above (and like the LE similarity of the two above is also HAH a Frost!), but again, very beautiful and unique shade that I also think would work really well with your skintone. If you can grab any of these for swap or for retail or less buying I would def grab 'em!

I'm an NC20/25 depending on how much sun I get during the summer.


----------



## sleepyhead (Jun 20, 2007)

i love see sheer! it has great texture too (lustre)
and if you do not mind something brighter, vegas volt is not bad either

i'm NC 30/35


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 20, 2007)

For bright bright coral lips, you can't go wrong with Impassioned l/s, which you can tone down a tad with Beet l/l, or completely amp up the color by pairing it with Cranapple. It's a look that is gorgeous right now....
This color is more of a mix of coral and fuschia, but if you can snag Sashimi Mimi (DC), do it! 
For something more suited for daytime, Overrich (C-Shock Collection) is great. It seems bright at first, but it's definetly a color that can easily look "quiet".


----------



## ledonatella (Jun 20, 2007)

I love pinky corals like Ramblin Rose or my all time HG coral Girl Next Door.


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 21, 2007)

i loved coral co-ordinate, which was released with classic coordinates last year, i'm sure you could find one on ebay, or in one of the sales.


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 21, 2007)

the only coral I have is overrich l/s, from c-shock. Its really pretty


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 21, 2007)

Influential from Couture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's one of the very few things I bought a backup of and didn't regret! LOL I'm NC15.


----------



## Joke (Jun 21, 2007)

I love See Sheer too, I think it's especially great on pale girls ...


----------



## Robin (Jun 21, 2007)

I was going to mention See Sheer as well.  I swatched it on my hand when I was at MAC yesterday and it looked like a gorgeous color.  This thread is making me wish that I bought it.


----------



## karinaf (Jun 21, 2007)

Curtsy and Festivity (maybe?) are my faves... I always pair them with creme sherry cremestick liner or honey b cremestick liner.  If I'm feeling antsy, which is always, Nice Buzz plushglass goes over them to complete it.  I like it wet


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't have it yet bu it's on my list: See Sheer.  There was a l/g released last year called Coral Grade, which I loved but for the sparkle-diamond effect.  See Sheer was it without the special effects, and looks like it'll be fun to play with using different liners and glosses. =P  Overrich is on my maybe list, but since it's been mentioned perhaps compare the two.  I have Coral Coordinate and it's a bit on the frosty side for me, but very nice with a peachy/coral lipglass (I usually use Flowerosophy lustreglass).  I'm NC30/35, for your ref. =)


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Jun 22, 2007)

hot tahiti is one of my all time fave coral shades!  it is a soft reddish coral, brightens my face and looks great for just about every look/occasion!


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 22, 2007)

omg, it seems most of the favorite corals are LE!  it's nice to know that there are people out there with favorite coral l/s.  for some reason, i thought it would be hard to get people to respond with a favorite coral.


----------



## Sophia84 (Jun 25, 2007)

See Sheer for an orange coral and Razzledazzler for a peachy pink coral


----------



## babylis12 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm also a c4

see sheer - this is such a perfect l/s, it would probably get a lot more use if i had it in a tube, right now i have it in a palette from 2003. 
overrich - really bright but still pretty, especially when paired with sorfter lipglasses
marisheeno (i think you can still get this at pro stores) - this is excellent for everyday if used lightly
hot tahiti - more reddish  but will be the perfect red for our skin tone because of the coral (i cant find a red that looks better!)


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 5, 2007)

i tried ramblin rose and see sheer - but just wasn't feeling them.

ok, so i decided to order _Curtsy_ since it's still available online - and since a lot of the recommended corals seemed to be LE.  

the lighting in the bathroom must be fluorescent just like at the counters, b/c it looked pastel on me - but you know, i stepped out into the living room and took a picture with my digicam - i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this coral lipstick!!!!  i put a little _Big Kiss_ plushglass over it and it's so pretty.

i think i will have to take a picture of myself to see how lipcolors look on me now.  hehehe.  i'm such a dork.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 5, 2007)

All of my favs are LE too:
-Pink Cabana (more coral than pink on me)
-Curtsy
-Festivity
-Charm Factor (more peach than coral though)


----------



## girlambrosia (Jul 6, 2007)

55555


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jul 8, 2007)

I personally love rambling rose now ..at first I didn't use it much cuz of the frost ..but then it grew on me ..and I pair quite often with lychee luxe l/g.


----------



## d_flawless (Jul 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_OMG coral's are my weakness, and honestly MAC seems only to release them in LE collections. So the only recc's I personally have for you are LE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My absolute FAVORITE coral MAC LS is Gigglefest which is a lighter coral and very frosty. A close second is La Mode, a medium coral just a little frosty and I think would work really well with your coloring. My last recc is Monarch, which is a deeper coral than all the rest and more pink based than the two above (and like the LE similarity of the two above is also HAH a Frost!), but again, very beautiful and unique shade that I also think would work really well with your skintone. If you can grab any of these for swap or for retail or less buying I would def grab 'em!

I'm an NC20/25 depending on how much sun I get during the summer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you're quite right about the corals being LE...my fav is fine n dandy, not quite as orange-y as most corals, but about as coral as i go, better a little more pink-toned


----------

